# Where is the sd card slot for chevy cruze ltz 2013?



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

SD card slot is only used to update the navigational maps and only included with that nav option. Would be right next to the USB and Aux audio input ports inside of the console. 

Ha, even my dealer didn't know what that SD card slot was for. Ha, not even that USB port for a flashdrive with MP3's loaded on it.


----------

